# Mit jelent a Windows XP támogatásának megszűnése?



## atapata (2014 Március 8)

http://windows.microsoft.com/hu-hu/windows/end-support-help?ocid=xp_eos_client

 
Ugrás a tartalom ablaktáblára




* Hamarosan megszűnik a támogatás. *
* 2014. április 8-án megszűnik a Windows XP támogatása és frissítési lehetősége. Ne hagyja védtelenül számítógépét! *
* Mit jelent a Windows XP támogatásának megszűnése? *
A Microsoft az elmúlt 12 évben támogatást nyújtott a Windows XP-hez. Azonban most elérkezett az idő számunkra, valamint hardver- és szoftverpartnereink számára, hogy erőforrásainkat modernebb technológiák támogatására fordítsuk annak érdekében, hogy a továbbiakban is nagyszerű, új felhasználói élményt nyújtsunk.

Ennek következtében 2014. április 8-a után már nem lehet műszaki segítséget kérni a Windows XP-hez, az automatikus frissítéseket is beleértve, amelyek a számítógép védelmét szolgálják. A Microsoft ezen a napon megszünteti a Microsoft Security Essentials biztosítását is a Windows XP-re való letöltésre. (Ha már telepítve van Önnél a Microsoft Security Essentials, egy korlátozott ideig továbbra is kapni fog kártevőirtó programokra vonatkozó vírusdefiníció-frissítéseket, azonban ez nem jelenti azt, hogy a számítógépe biztonságos, mert a Microsoft a továbbiakban nem nyújt biztonsági frissítéseket a számítógép védelmének elősegítésére.)

Ha a támogatás megszüntetése után is a Windows XP-t használja, számítógépe továbbra is működni fog, azonban sebezhetőbbé válhat a biztonsági fenyegetésekkel és a vírusokkal szemben. Mivel egyre több szoftver- és hardvergyártó fogja a Windows újabb verzióival való együttműködésre optimalizálni eszközeit, várhatóan több olyan alkalmazással és eszközzel fog találkozni, amely nem működik a Windows XP-vel.

 Mit jelent az, hogy a Windows-verzióm többé nem támogatott? 

 Milyen verziójú Windows rendszert futtatok? 

* Hogyan biztosítsam a folyamatos védelmet? *
Ahhoz, hogy a támogatás megszűnése után is megőrizze a védettséget, két lehetősége van:

*Frissítse mostani számítógépét!*
Nagyon kevés régebbi számítógép képes a Windows 8.1 futtatására, amely a Windows legújabb verziója. Javasoljuk, hogy töltse le és futtassa a Windows frissítési segédet, amellyel ellenőrizheti, hogy számítógépe megfelel-e a Windows 8.1 rendszerkövetelményeinek, majd az oktatóanyagban leírt lépéseket követve állapítsa meg, hogy frissíthető-e a gépe. További tájékoztatásért olvassa el a gyakori kérdésekre adott válaszokat.


 A Windows frissítési segéd letöltése és futtatása 


Oktatóanyag: Frissítés a Windows 8.1-re a Windows XP-ről
*Új számítógép vásárlása*
Ha jelenlegi számítógépén nem futtatható a Windows 8.1, akkor ideje fontolóra venni egy új gép vásárlását. Tekintse meg új számítógépekből álló hatalmas kínálatunkat! Nagyobb teljesítményűek, könnyebbek és stílusosabbak, mint valaha – ráadásul az átlagár jóval alacsonyabb, mint amennyibe egy átlagos számítógép került 10 évvel ezelőtt.

Keresse meg a tökéletes számítógépet!
* Mit kapok a Windows 8.1-hez? *
A Windows 8.1-gyel egyszerűen elvégezheti a Windows XP-ben megszokott műveleteket, és közben a felfedezésre váró lehetőségek egészen új dimenzióit tárja fel, amelyek még élvezetesebbé teszik a számítógép használatát.

 Ismerkedjen meg az új Windows által kínált izgalmas lehetőségekkel! 






* További segítségre van szüksége? *
* A Windows XP-t használja a vállalkozásában?*
Gondoskodjon üzleti adatai védelméről a Windows XP támogatásának megszűnése után is!

* Az Office 2003 támogatása szintén megszűnik *
Tudjon meg többet az Office 2003-hoz nyújtott támogatás megszüntetéséről.

* A Windows XP SP3 letöltése *
Töltse le ezt a fontos frissítést a Windows XP rendszerhez!

* Segítség a Microsofttól *
Segítséget kaphat a technikai támogatási szakemberektől.


Hasznos volt ez az oldal?
Visszajelzése segít az oldal fejlesztésében.

Az oldal megosztása
Számoljon be róla másoknak! Ossza meg ezt az oldalt barátaival és családtagjaival.








Kövessen minket a Facebookon!
Maradjon kapcsolatban a Windows rendszerrel
* Egyéb Microsoft-webhelyek *


Office 


Xbox 


Surface 


Skype 


Windows Phone 


Bing 


Microsoft Store 
* Információk: *

 Fejlesztőknek 


 Informatikai szakembereknek 


 Kisvállalatoknak 


 Nagyvállalatoknak 


 Diákoknak 
* Népszerű letöltések *

 Windows-letöltések 


 Windows-témák 


 Tapéták 


 Ingyenes víruskereső 


 Fotótár 


 Movie Maker 


 Nyelvi csomagok 


 Windows-szervizcsomagok 
* Termékek *

 Windows 8.1 


 Windows RT 8.1 


 Internet Explorer 


SkyDrive


 Outlook.com 


 Windows 7 


 Windows Vista 


 Windows XP 


 Hotmail 


 Microsoft Security Essentials 
* Legfrissebb információk *

 A Windows Blog 


 Windows-hírlevél 


 Windows termékútmutató 
* Gyakori keresések *

 A Windows frissítése


 Windows-oktatóanyagok 


 Microsoft-fiók 


 Kezdőképernyő 


 Alkalmazások 


 Windows Áruház 


 Online tárterület 


 Internet Explorer 11 


 Halo: Spartan Assault 


 Ingyenes letöltések 
* Támogatás *

 Támogatás tallózása kategóriák szerint 


 Támogatás tallózása termékek szerint 


 Kapcsolatfelvétel a támogatási szolgálattal 

 
© 2014 Microsoft
Jogi nyilatkozatokFelhasználási feltételekVédjegyekAdatvédelem és cookie-kWebhelytérkép


----------



## szocske42 (2014 Március 10)

Windows 7 "veletlenul" kimaradt 
Nalunk az asszony regi, olcso netbookjan teljesen jol megy, azzal adtak a boltban.
Windows XP utan siman tudta hasznalni, elegge hasonlo.
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows7/products/system-requirements
Aztan persze lehet, hogy dragabb, mint venni egy uj gepet, amin rogton rajta van 
Aki ki tudja fizetni, es szeretne minel kisebb valtozast az XP-hez kepest, annak en ezt ajanlanam inkabb, mint a nyolcast.

(Volt egy olyan is, hogy Windows Vista, de arrol csak rosszat lehetett hallani, azt valtotta ki gyorsan a windows 7, szerintem jobb "atugrani".)

Windows 8 elegge mas, mint elotte barmelyik masik.
Akar ez is jobban hasonlit nala az XP-re, ha valaki azt szokta meg:
http://zorin-os.com/index.html
"Start" menu legalabbis van benne 


Nekem van meg egy otletem (ehhez azert kell valami szamitogephez erto ismeros segitsege): Meg lehet tartani az XP-t "virtualis gep"-kent. Kicsit lassabb lesz, de amugy tokugyanolyan marad, viszont igazi tuzfal fogja vedeni az internettol, es konnyen lehet rola biztonsagi masolatokat csinalni. Ha beut valami virus, akkor eleg csak elovenni a mult hetvegi "snapshot"-ot, es onnan lehet megint folytatni, mintha a koztes ido meg sem tortent volna.


----------



## kros (2014 Március 10)

Van éppen elég szabad szoftver, operációs rendszer. Ki mondta azt, hogy a világ - az MS Windows?!? Bármit meg lehet csinálni, az XP-re alkalmas gépen, Linux alatt. 
Többek között ilyen a Puppy Linux, amelynek van vagy 50 magyarul beszélő kiadása. A két legutóbbi kifejezetten az MS WindowsXP kiváltására lett kifejlesztve. Megtalálható pl. a PcWorld magazin 2014/02 havi DVD-mellékletén is. Ha van rá érdeklődés, letöltési linket is tudok adni.


----------



## szocske42 (2014 Március 11)

A Zorin is egy linux, csak ugy alakitva, hogy hasonlitson a windowsra, es jobban kezrealljon gyakorlott XP-seknek, win7-eseknek, mint a 8


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Március 11)

szocske42 írta:


> ...
> 
> (Volt egy olyan is, hogy Windows Vista, de arrol csak rosszat lehetett hallani, azt valtotta ki gyorsan a windows 7, szerintem jobb "atugrani".)


A Vistáról azért hallani több rosszat, mert a Microsoft nem abba az irányba fejlesztett, mint a hardveresek.
Anno a processzor sebességének növelését fizikailag korlátozta a fizika. Magyarán nem lehetett kisebbre/vékonyabbra készíteni az IC-ben az aktív elemeket, ezért indultak el az un. többmagos irányba.
A Vista viszont nem erre lett fejlesztve, ezért a teljesítménye nem volt megfelelő..


> Nekem van meg egy otletem (ehhez azert kell valami szamitogephez erto ismeros segitsege): Meg lehet tartani az XP-t "virtualis gep"-kent. Kicsit lassabb lesz, de amugy tokugyanolyan marad, viszont igazi tuzfal fogja vedeni az internettol, es konnyen lehet rola biztonsagi masolatokat csinalni. Ha beut valami virus, akkor eleg csak elovenni a mult hetvegi "snapshot"-ot, es onnan lehet megint folytatni, mintha* a koztes ido meg sem tortent volna*.


Ez abban az esetben áll meg, ha a vírus átengedi az irányítást, de, ha leblokkolja a visszaállítási lehetőséget....


----------



## szocske42 (2014 Március 11)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Ez abban az esetben áll meg, ha a vírus átengedi az irányítást, de, ha leblokkolja a visszaállítási lehetőséget....



A virus csak a virtualis gepen lenne. Ilyenkor az igazi operacios rendszerre lehetne belepni, letorolni a fertozott disk image-et, visszatolteni az utolso jo mentest, mint egy videojatekban a mentett allast, es ugy inditani el a virtualis gepet.

Agyuval verebre, elvesz minden, ami a mentes ota kerult a gepre, de szerintem sokaknak teljesen megfelelne, nem kellene orakig pocsolni a virusirtoval, aztan egy kompromittalt rendszert tovabbhasznalni.
Lehetne kulon virtualis gepet tartani a komoly dolgokra, egy masikat jatekra, egy harmadikat meg a gyerekeknek...


----------



## xkingx (2014 Március 24)

Az en informatikai palyafutasom alatt termekeket nezve vegyesen (felhasznaloi/szerverprogik) a 3.11 kiraly volt majd a win98-nal az SE forta ki magat az ME katasztrofa volt...az NT jo volt a 2000 is nagyon jo volt(foleg az SP4-es javitassal ahol mar az usb is mukodott rendesen  ) az XP-t mai napig szeretem regebbi konfigokon...sot palyafutasom soran meg 2 evvel ezelott mikor a szakmaban voltam aktivabban meg 98-as gepet is kellett szervizelnem...csak azon futott egy vagohidon egy bizonyos progi  szoval XP foleg SP3-al eleg sok helyen van meg... vista katasztrofalis volt...memoriazabalo stb...hal istennek, hogy nem forrta ki magat...win7 pedig bevalt szinten...most a win8 kezdi a gyerekcipot atlepni


----------



## Marcika28 (2014 Március 26)

Sziasztok! én akkor is xpt fogok használni ha már windows 9,. és stb lesz, nem értem hogy mért kellet át alakítani néhány dolgot a teljesítményben, van egy rakás program ami 100%an csak xp alatt indul, érdekes mód, windows 7-től fölfele már bajos de nagyon, zenét szoktam kreálni "flstudio ingyenes demó változatával, az pl nagyon megérzi a változást a két rendszer között, xp alatt, lehet nyüstölni ezerrel, nem fagy nem laggol, míg windows 7 alatt komolyabb munkának kitéve már ö[email protected] magát. Jó lehet hogy egyszerű irodai munkákra, napi használatra jó, de komolyabb teljesítményt igénylő programokra már nem hiszem. Pl szuper lehetne a vista/7/8 is, ha megtartották volna azokat a beállításokat mind a windows xp. De igen de jó is volt annó 486 gépekkel vacakolni. . windows 3.1? Vissza térve a téma kérdésére, nem kel megijedni tőle, hogy nem kap frissítést, én alapból ki kapcsolom, ugyan úgy lehet használni gond nélkül szépen.  Volt egy izgis élményem egy Vírussal kapcsolatban, nem is az én gépemen volt az eset. Megjelent a képernyőn egy olyan figyelmeztetés, hogy ön jogokat sértő weboldalra tévedt, számítógépét teljesen zároltuk, ahhoz hogy újra használhassa a gépét, önnek ki kel fizetnie a büntetést, ami kb 50.000ft. 2szer. Aki nem ért a számítógépekhez, az rohadtul berág rá, vagy megijed és kifizeti, holott ez egy igen rafinált vírus, törném a kezét annak aki ezt terjeszti......


----------



## Melitta (2014 Március 26)

*100 dollárt „ad” a Microsoft annak, aki cseréli XP-s gépét*
*De sajnos nem arról van szó, hogy a csere után küldünk egy számlát a vállalatnak – és vannak szabályok is.*

A Microsoft nagyon szeretné, hogy a felhasználók kidobják végre a Windows XP-t, és ezért hajlandó egy kicsit a zsebébe is nyúlni; a vállalat 100 dollár kedvezményt ad minden olyan vásárlónak, aki beviszi és leadja régi, Windows XP-t futtató gépét bármelyik Microsoft Store boltba, és ott új, Windows 8.1-et használó notebookot vagy PC-t vásárol legalább 600 dollárt értékben. Az „áldozat” nem tűnik túl nagynak a Microsoft részéről, valószínűleg ugyanis arról van csak szó, hogy a vállalat lemond arról a profitról, amelyet a gépek értékesítése után kapna. Nem zárható ki azért teljesen, hogy egy minimális mértékben a közvetlen érékesítés veszteséges lesz, azonban ha a teljes képet nézzük, akkor a Microsoft sokkal többet profitálhat abból, hogy a hardvergyártókkal nem romlik meg a viszonya. (Akik élesen kritizálják a szoftverfejlesztőt amiatt, hogy nem vesznek a felhasználók új gépet a Windows 8.1-re való átállás miatt.) Ezenkívül valamit hozhat a konyhára az is, hogy a Windows 8.1 alkalmazásboltjában értékesített szoftverek árából részesedést kap a Microsoft.





Felhasználói oldalról ugyanakkor erősen kérdéses, hogy megéri-e 500 dollárt elkölteni egy új gépre, ha ennél jóval kevesebb pénzből is lehet ma már olyan masinákat venni, amelyek a hétköznapi igényeket könnyedén kielégítik. Főleg, hogy a Microsoft inkább márkás gépeket árul, amelyek árazása eleve magasabb, mint egy hardverboltban összeválogatott alkatrészekből készített, egyébként azonos tudású számítógép. Meg persze sokaknak számíthat akár az is, hogy a 100 dolláros kedvezmény érvényesítéséhez a régi gépet ott kell hagyni – egy 2001-ben vásárolt gépnél ez valószínűleg nem gond, de egy 2008-as masina, amire simán kerülhetett XP újonnan is, Linuxszal kiváló szolgálatot tehet otthon akár médialejátszóként akár központi szerverként is.

A hazai felhasználóknak annyi szerencséjük van, hogy nem kell sokat gondolkodniuk azon, hogy igénybe vegyék-e a Microsoft kedvezményét, hiszen idehaza nincsen Microsoft Store, tehát a kedvezmény sem érvényesíthető.


----------



## Marcika28 (2014 Március 26)

Dejo, akkor ez minket megint nemerint. Ha csak megnem kerjuk kulfoldi ismerosunket...


----------



## atapata (2014 Április 14)

A gépem napok óta le akarja tölteni a frissítéseket, de rezignálta mindig ezt írja ki:

Ezeket a frissítéseket nem tudta letölteni:

Biztonsági frissítés: Office 2003 (KB2850047)
Biztonsági frissítés: Publisher 2003 (KB2878299)
Biztonsági frissítés: Office 2003 (KB2760494)
Frissítés: Outlook 2003 Junk E-mail Filter (KB2863822)
Biztonsági frissítés: Word 2003 (KB2878303)

Másik gépet de a W 8,1-et sem tudok igazán venni,hacsak a gyerekeim a hetvenkedő szülinapomra meg nem lepnek vele. Reménykedni még tudok és szeretek is.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Április 14)

atapata írta:


> A gépem napok óta le akarja tölteni a frissítéseket, de rezignálta mindig ezt írja ki:
> 
> Ezeket a frissítéseket nem tudta letölteni:
> 
> ...


Igazándiból ott a gubanc, hogy MS-ék a frissítés frissítésének a frissítését is kiadták és az a bizonyos fájl, ami ezeket kezeli (kezelné) régebbi , kisebb erőforrású gépeken (<1 GB RAM,...), nem fut gyorsan, ezért akár óra hosszat is kell rá várni.
Állítólag csináltak egy újat, de mire kész lett az XP-nek †.
Azt javasolták pár hónapja, hogy kikapcsolás előtt kell elindítani a telepítést és a gépet úgy hagyni (mármint kikapcs opció, de hagyni, hogy magától tegye meg).


----------



## Marcika28 (2014 Április 14)

Sajnos teljesen rip a windows xp es hozzavaloi frissitese. Ha nem fontos a frissites akkor hagyd, mondjuk mar mast nem is igen lehet tenni vele. Ha csak mas letolto helyrol letolteni, lehet font van mashol is mert masnak is kelhet.


----------



## granuuat (2014 Július 2)

Ha nincs internet a gépen, nyugodtan lehet használni tovább az XP-et, nem lesz baj, ezt mindig elfelejtik mondani.


----------



## Mr. E (2014 Július 8)

Szerintem lehet használni továbbra is az XP-t, ugyis ajánlatos más tűzfalat használni mint ami az XP-be be van épitve


----------



## poloznik (2014 Július 8)

Egy netbookon és egy subnotebookon a mai napig XP-t használok Avast antivírus programmal. Nem ma kezdtem az informatikát, de évek óta nem volt problémám se vírussal se más kártevő programmal. Az is igaz hogy nem böngészek ezerfelé és nem töltök le összevissza mindenféle programot, de a mindennapi netezésre, filmnézésre az XP még évekig ki fog szolgálni engem.


----------



## matiz900 (2014 Július 9)

pentium 4 es gépen, még mindig xp szalad, és semmi gond


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 28)

Nem az XP szűnt meg hanem a támogatása
Nincs szoftverhibák javítása.Vagyis a frissítések letöltésekor már nem kapsz új frissítést
Én éppen tegnap frissítettem
Letöltötte a frissítéseket
Ez 4 hónappal a támogatás megszűnése után van
Tehát a frissítés szem szűnt meg csak nem írnak hozzá javítást
Majd akkor folytatódik az XP elhalása ha a biztonsági rések javításai nem kerülnek megírásra a továbbiakban
Ennek hiányát az egyéb biztonsági programokkal kell pótolnunk
Ám egy jó idő múlva már a védelmi szoftverek sem lesznek speciálisan XP-re írva
Sőt az újabb* egyéb szoftverek* sem XP specifikusak le3sznek
Már nem is fognak futni rajta
De most még van egy csomó szoftvered ami a későbbiekben is elérhető lesz akárhol
Ez mind a már megírt program ezek futni fognak állandóan
Gondolj bele: Van még mindég Win 95/98 program ezek is futnak még
Az xp-n is futtattam a napokban
*Pedig hol van már aWin95/98 támogatása?
-----------------*
Ilyen kényszerített pénzköltésre amit számítógépes világ tesz 
Nem szoktam belemenni jó sokáig: vegyél hardvert vegyél szoftvert
*Az XP stabil nagyon jó minden funkciója remek
Még vagy 10 évig biztos nem veszek semmi újat
Mert az is elavul addigra ami most friss és szuper
10 év múlva majd ismét lesz egy írás amiben kitalálják mit dobjál el ismét*


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Július 28)

tornando írta:


> ....
> Gondolj bele: Van még mindég Win 95/98 program ezek is futnak még
> Az xp-n is futtattam a napokban
> *Pedig hol van már aWin95/98 támogatása?
> ...


Elvben megteheted, de félő, hogy csak a 1o évvel ez előtti (azaz a mai progik) fognak csak futni a gépeden.
Próbálj meg egy Win 98 opr-s gépre feltenni egy mostani bőngészőt.
A Firefoxnak nemhogy a 4-as de még a 2.x-s verziója semmegy fel, ohne flash támogatás (ami nélkül én pl el lennék, de a progik zöme el sem indul nélküle).


----------



## nagyzee (2014 Szeptember 19)

atapata írta:


> A gépem napok óta le akarja tölteni a frissítéseket, de rezignálta mindig ezt írja ki:
> 
> Ezeket a frissítéseket nem tudta letölteni:
> 
> ...



ki kell kapcsolni az automatikus frissítést. Lehet élni ezek nélkül simán.


----------



## tornando (2014 November 2)

2014. április 8-án megszűnik a Windows XP támogatás*a frissítése*
No érdekes most nem tudom féljek-e vagy hazudik a cikk
Jönnek a frissítési értesítések
A Microsoft néven jön
De le is tölti őket(ha indítom)
Most nem szűnt meg a támogatás még mindég?
Vagy ezt a trükköt használja fel valami kém vagy más?!!
Itt vagyunk fél évvel később és működni látszik


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 November 2)

*Valószínűleg azokat a frissítéseket jelzi, amik általánosak, tehát az XP-hez is jók.
A modularitás miatt egy egy frissítés akár mindegyik verzióhoz is jó lehet.*


----------



## telaci (2014 November 2)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Valószínűleg azokat a frissítéseket jelzi, amik általánosak, tehát az XP-hez is jók.
> A modularitás miatt egy egy frissítés akár mindegyik verzióhoz is jó lehet.*


... na meg -- mármint ha van ilyen a gépen -- Office, Silverlight, SecurityEssentials ... ezek folyamatosan frissülnek, az XP-től függetlenül ...


----------



## atapata (2014 November 2)

Nálam mindig ez a vége.
Egyes frissítéseket nem lehet telepíteni!
Biztonsági frissítés: Office 2003 (KB2850047)
Biztonsági frissítés: Publisher 2003 (KB2878299)
Biztonsági frissítés: Office 2003 (KB2760494)
Frissítés: Outlook 2003 Junk E-mail Filter (KB2863822)
Biztonsági frissítés: Word 2003 (KB2878303)


----------



## Leximexi (2017 Február 23)

nagyzee írta:


> ki kell kapcsolni az automatikus frissítést. Lehet élni ezek nélkül simán.



Bár most 7-est használok, de tegnap a régi gépemen az sp2-t 3-ra javítottam, frissít,alig akar leállni, konfigurál, így kikapcsoltam a frissítést.


----------



## Leximexi (2017 Február 23)

telaci írta:


> ... na meg -- mármint ha van ilyen a gépen -- Office, Silverlight, SecurityEssentials ... ezek folyamatosan frissülnek, az XP-től függetlenül ...


Az xp-hez Nod-ot a 7-hez security essentialt használok.


----------



## av10 (2017 Augusztus 27)

Mikor én XP-t használtam (megszűnése után is egy pár évig) akkor a frissítéseket teljesen letiltottam, és Eset Nod-t volt mellette teljesen stabil volt a rendszer!


----------



## Arnyek60 (2017 Augusztus 27)

*A hir 2017 juniusi, azt hiszem frissnek tekintheto*

*Immár harmadszor foltozza a hivatalosan nem támogatott Windows XP-t a Microsoft. Most a cég újra az amerikai kiberfegyverraktár kifosztására kényszerült reagálni.*
Újra szakít a hagyománnyal a Microsoft és a júniusi patch kedden újra hibajavítást adott ki a Windows XP-hez - illetve a Windows Server 2003-hoz és a Windows Vistához. Az operációs rendszer támogatása még 2014-ben járt le, ez azt jelenti, hogy a Microsoft már nem ad rendszeres biztonsági frissítéseket minden felhasználónak. Egyes kiemelt ügyfelek azonban vásárolhatnak prémium támogatást ezekhez a rendszerekhez ha nem sikerül időben modernizálni a gépparkot - igaz, ez évente egyre meredekebb összeget emészt fel, így hosszú időre ez sem járható út.

A Microsoft eddig általában tartotta magát a fenti gyakorlathoz, a Windows XP-vel azonban immár harmadszor tesz kivételt. Először még rögtön a támogatás lejártát követően javított egy Internet Explorer-hibát, majd hirtelen idén jött két frissítés az elavult operációs rendszerhez - mindkettő az NSA-től ellopott biztonsági sebezhetőségeket javítja. Ezekből az első a WannaCry támadássorozathoz vezetett, így érthető, hogy a Microsoft most igyekszik mindent elkövetni, hogy egy potenciális második hullámot megakadályozzon.







"A mai döntésünket, miszerint támogatáson kívüli rendszerhez is kiadunk biztonsági frissítést, nem szabad a standard támogatási poltikától eltérőnek tekinteni" - figyelmeztet a Microsoft. Vagyis a kiadott javításoktól nem vált a Windows XP hirtelen támogatottá, nem jönnek majd hozzá továbbra sem rendszeres javítások, a frissítés modernebb rendszerre pedig továbbra is különösen ajánlott. Ezzel a kimondott figyelmeztetéssel együtt is nagyon szokatlan a javítás, hiszen így egyrészt az XP-n ragadt szervezeteknek (leginkább róluk van szó, a manuális telepítést a konzumer közönség túlnyomó többsége nem fogja használni) hamis biztonságérzetet kelt, másrészt a javítás inkább fügefalevél a sok-sok javítás nélküli sebezhetőséghez képest.

A lépésnek megfelelően a Microsoft frissítette az NSA-hibák kapcsán korábban publikált dokumentumot is, az áprilisi bejegyzés a különböző sebezhetőségek kódneveit listázza a javításokkal együtt. A változás, hogy immár az ExplodingCan, az EnglishmanDentist és az EsteemAudit hibákat is javítja a cég - ezek ugyanis a még támogatott rendszereket nem érintették, kimondottan az XP-hez pedig (eddig) nem készült el a frissítés. A javításokat a Microsoft nem a Windows Update szolgáltatáson keresztül nyújtja, ahhoz a Microsoft Download Center vagy az Update Catalog rendszerét kell felkeresni.

*A lopott Tomahawk meséje*

A Microsoft nagyon rossz néven vette az NSA kiberfegyver-raktárának kifosztását. A cég jogi igazgatója, Brad Smith még májusban publikálta a Microsoft hivatalos álláspontját, amely világosan elítélte a gyakorlatot, hogy a különböző kormányok halmozzák a megtalált szoftverhibákat. A nagyobb hatalmak ugyanis aktívan keresik a potenciálisan kihasználható sebezhetőségeket a változatos szoftverekben, gyakran azonban ezeket nem jelentik be a fejlesztőnek, hanem elteszik, elraktározzák, és offenzív eszközöket építenek rájuk.

A gyakorlat már önmagában problémás, az egyik állam által megtalált hibákat persze ugyanúgy megtalálhatja az ellenség is, ha pedig ezeket javítatlanul hagyja, azzal pedig saját infrastruktúráját (akár a közműveket, a közszféra számítógépeit) is veszélybe sodorja. Az igazi sakk-matt viszont akkor jön, ha a felhalmozott sebezhetőségek gyűjteményét ellopják - ez történt ugye az NSA-vel, a Shadow Broker néven dolgozó csoport az egyik ilyen "fegyverraktárat" rámolta ki, de korábban a WikiLeaks is hozzáfért a CIA egyik ilyen gyűjteményéhez.

A Microsoft számára különösen problémás a helyzet, a cég ugyanis nemzetközi szereplőként a kereszttűzben áll, neki kell megvédenie az amerikai rendszereket a kínaiaktól és az oroszoktól, a dél-koreaiakat az észak-koreaiaktól, az irániakat az izraeliektől - és fordítva. A Microsoft számára ezért kritikus fontosságú valahogy hűteni a kiberháború intenzitását, a színfalak mögött folyó csatában ugyanis az egyszerű felhasználók és vele a Microsoft biznisze is járulékos veszteség lesz.

*Patch-kedd: mi is kapott javítást?*

A Windows XP-n kívül persze a most említett három sebezhetőséget az összes többi érintett operációs rendszeren is foltozta a Microsoft - most a júniusi javítások összesen 247 frissítést hoztak a cég új metodológiája szerint számolva. Ebben persze rengeteg ismétlődés található, az új Security Update Guide rendkívül zavaros felületéről azonban nem könnyen deríthető ki sem a javítócsomagok, sem az egyes sebezhetőségek számossága - CVE-kódok alapján 96 különböző hibáról van szó.

A javított termékek között megtalálható a cég két böngészője, az IE11 és az Edge de az IE9 és IE10 is kapott javítást azokon a rendszereken, ahol ez a legutolsó támogatott böngésző (Windows Server 2008 SP2 illetve Windows Server 2012). Ezen felül szinte természetes, hogy minden támogatott rendszer kapott javítást a WS2008SP2-től és Windows 7-től errefelé, 32 bites, 64 bites és itaniumos kiadások egyaránt.


----------



## Arnyek60 (2017 Augusztus 27)

Hivatalos felmeresek szerint a vilag szamitogepeinek 6%-an ma is XP rendszer fut.
Ez kozel 100 millio szamitogepet jelent!


----------



## alecar (2018 December 1)

Túlságosan stabil, már nem kell támogatni.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2018 December 1)

alecar írta:


> Túlságosan stabil, már nem kell támogatni.


Nem feltétlen.
Inkább üzletpolitika.


----------



## Skamilinux (2019 Január 15)

Sziasztok!

Kifejezetten elavult, régi gépekre szánt, ingyenes rendszerekkel foglalkozok.
Ez az úgynevezett *FOSS,* *Free Open Source* témakör, ami egyrészt a szakmám, másrészt a hobby -m is.

Ha megengeditek, akkor szeretnék nektek ajánlani pár rendszert az oldalamon és a videó csatornámon, ahol kényelmesebben is megismerkedhettek ezekkel a rendszerekkel szemléletes módon is.

Az egyik ilyen rendszer, amit nemrég egy régi, öreg gépre ajánlottam és telepítettem egy ismerősömnek XP helyett, az a *Sparky linux 4.9* 32 bites kiadás *stabil *ága:


Természetesen rengeteg információval és sok sok más alternatívával találkozhattok ebben a nagy és színes világban és ezek természetesen teljesen ingyenesek és a közhiedelemmel ellentétben egyáltalán nem bonyolultak.
Tisztelettel:
*Skamilinux*
https://skamilinux.hu


----------

